# 40 ALL AMERICAN



## mrg (Dec 9, 2016)

Finally going to finish this, a 25 yr or so project. Had Kieth Dean paint it, did all the chrome/cad, Jim Baily seat, assembled most of it the it ended up is a storage building at my moms then sisters house for years when chancing waves ad snow living in Hawaii, Utah, Mammoth & Tahoe then kids, work and life, well a couple of months  ago my sister (a**hole brother in law) said the building"s got to go so home it came and finding all the little parts. here's a before pic and a couple after, more to come


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow, turned out nice.


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## sludgeguy (Dec 9, 2016)

Good looking ride!


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2016)

Think I'm about done, It looks to nice to shove in with the rest of the bikes, wish I had room in my living room!


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2016)

Not sure how many pics you can put in a one post


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 9, 2016)

I can't believe you kept that tucked away all those years. Stunning ride!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 9, 2016)

You should make room on the living room!!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 10, 2016)

Amazing and beautiful.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 10, 2016)

Amazing and beautiful.


----------



## mike j (Dec 10, 2016)

I'll third that!


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 10, 2016)

I love those Hawthornes


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 10, 2016)

Very nice bike but your chainring is on backwards. Look at the before picture. That is the correct direction.


----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2016)

I kept it in storage as long as I could because it was protected,I have already put a couple of scratches, I have 40 AA beater that it took me years to find the correct chain guard so its complete and I ride it so not sure I want to keep the restored one


----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Very nice bike but your chainring is on backwards. Look at the before picture. That is the correct direction.



 Dammm , just looked at the catalog and your right, If I take it apart I might scratch it again so don't tell anyone


----------



## Buckeye17 (Apr 25, 2017)

Super nice!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 25, 2017)

>>>>>NICE job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<<<<<


----------

